# How long does it take targets to close due to severe weather?



## gmqueen (Sep 26, 2022)

let’s say hypothetically there was a major hurricane coming directly my way right now and i’m planning on evacuating. When will they make a decision to close? Will they close? and how will they let me know they closed? This is my first time experiencing something like this while working at target.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 26, 2022)

gmqueen said:


> let’s say hypothetically there was a major hurricane coming directly my way right now and i’m planning on evacuating. When will they make a decision to close? Will they close? and how will they let me know they closed? This is my first time experiencing something like this while working at target.


call your store for the fastest answer.
be safe!


----------



## gmqueen (Sep 26, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> call your store for the fastest answer.
> be safe!


thanks! will do.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 26, 2022)

As Hardlinesmaster stated, call the store crisis hotline (in his signature line).
Stores will usually follow local authority closures.


----------



## lokinix (Sep 27, 2022)

Crisis line for closing 1 (800) 888-0333. I didn't see it in anyone's sig


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 28, 2022)

lokinix said:


> Crisis line for closing 1 (800) 888-0333. I didn't see it in anyone's sig


See below.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 28, 2022)

Last year my store was in the path of a Hurricane IDA. The storm hit Sunday night my store was closed Sunday. I don’t think they made the call to close on Sunday till sometime Saturday. We opened back up on Tuesday with limited hours. I didn’t evacuate but, wish I had.I will never stay again. If you feel the need to evacuate just do it and don’t worry about Target. Just tell them your evacuating and check in after to let them know your safe. Louisiana person here take my advice evacuate and don’t worry about your job!!!!


----------



## lokinix (Sep 28, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> See below.


It doesn't show for me


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 28, 2022)

Under your account --> preferences, make sure you have the option to show signatures checked:


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 28, 2022)

Usually direct path, state of emergency has to go into effect, mandatory evacuation order...probably wont know until that day.


----------



## SigningLady (Sep 28, 2022)

IWishIKnew said:


> Under your account --> preferences, make sure you have the option to show signatures checked:
> View attachment 14201



I have always had that selected and I don't see anyone's signatures either, just custom titles. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 29, 2022)

lokinix said:


> It doesn't show for me


You might want to turn your phone sideways.it might show up then.


----------



## SigningLady (Sep 29, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You might want to turn your phone sideways.it might show up then.



Lol, yup! There they are. 😆


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 30, 2022)

Oops that was answered already


----------

